# Ollie's A Little Brat



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ollie seems to think he is a big boy now, and doesn't need his mommy anymore he was a big brat tonight he was sitting up on the fridge and I put my hand to step up to take him to bed and he started freaking out on me trying to bite my hand he got me a few times but thankfully he wasn't biting full force or anything like that but he did give me a nip or two  I don't know whats gotten into him today must be his raging hormones, he stepped up for Ian fine didn't even try to bite him but me he acted like I was dinner  I don't think I am liking this male hormonal thing...lol I am kind of glad I only have one


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Gracie does that to me, it's so annoying!!  I'm sure he'll get over himself in a day or two, Bailee has his cranky days sometimes too.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He might be moody that his business was interupted..lol.. Ziggy gets moody too but nothing too bad..yet.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh dear, sounds like we have a boy who didn't want to be interupted 
Hope he stops biting, and he goes back to his normal self


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Gracie does that to me, it's so annoying!!  I'm sure he'll get over himself in a day or two, Bailee has his cranky days sometimes too.


hehe.... Georgie does that to but the most I get from her is a hiss and a threat and she puts her head down so she doesn't have to step up but if I persist with her she will do it, but him he was something else last night 



Babyluv12 said:


> He might be moody that his business was interupted..lol.. .


He better get use to it, because I have my eye on him now....lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes!!! Yes!!!! *Jumps around the room punching the air*

That is exactly like Dooby.....he was fine with Darryl, but it's full force attack on me! Oh I am so pleased that somebody else has gone through the same as me and I know it's not something that I've done wrong. 

*Calming down*

I'm so sorry to hear that Laura, it's just so frustrating isn't it. Dooby has actually had me in tears because of his biting and through sheer frustration of his behaviour. Today Dooby is fine, just like his old self, but it kind of makes me a little bit nervous about getting him to step up in case I get bitten again. It has to be a hormonal thing and hopefully with time we will get back our "normal" tiels.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe.... we could form a club together seeing as we are he only ones with bratty hormonal tiels on the attack right now 

It took me a little bit by surprise that he was that aggressive I am just thankful he didn't draw blood but I do think if I persisted any longer........I wonder why there ok with Darryl and Ian and not us....must be a male thing....LOL 

We will see how he acts today with me


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

How old is Ollie Laura? Dooby is 6 months old.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

There the same age.... Ollie is just about a week over 6 mths. 

I found this article I thought I would share with you seeing as we are going through similar things 
http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/hormones.php
I love this part...hehe
They can seem to turn on and off like a switch. One day, he's very the sweetheart you remember and the next day, he's back to needing an Exorcism.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is a good website Laura


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike has his moments too  But it is usually with my Mom or Dad. Spike is 7 months old.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Gracie does that to me, it's so annoying!!  I'm sure he'll get over himself in a day or two, Bailee has his cranky days sometimes too.


Gracie is a boy  I must of missed something.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Gracie is a boy  I must of missed something.


No Gracie is a girl, I think Bea just meant the tempermental part of it girls can get like that to, Georgie will hiss at me and refuse to step up and threaten to bite me but she is just more bark then bite  , I think males just do it on a larger scale


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh ok  Boys do go all out with the biting and hissy face attitude sometimes


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby fake bites but never acctually bit me..when she does get my finger she ends up licking it instead..lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Baby fake bites but never acctually bit me..when she does get my finger she ends up licking it instead..lol


Those silly girls eh....lol Georgie does the same thing she acts all big and bad but she's not...hehe Minnie has never even faked bite me yet she is just to sweet that girl/boy....lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes, i was just adding Gracie into the extremely temperamental tiel club.  She's worse than Bailee ever was.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Laura, that article was really useful. It's good to know Dooby is "normal" lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Yes, i was just adding Gracie into the extremely temperamental tiel club.


Its one club we have to join but really don't want to...hehe


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> It's good to know Dooby is "normal" lol.


lol...I like how you put it.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He's been a little darling for the last couple of days, he's lost a few more long feathers, so maybe that was what was making him grumpy.......you see, it's soooo easy to make excuses for his bad behaviour. Anyway, he now has his new cage, it was his first night in there last night, he's still asleep so far, but I'll get some photos of him in it later.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah lets blame it on the feathers....Not....lol  actually Ollie hasn't been to bad the last few days either although he does have his moments  he hasn't been as bad as he was that one night though, he is stepping up again and hasn't refused me so that good we will see how long it lasts.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sometimes will try and get Spike to step up and he will put his head down. Stuborn boys


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Sometimes will try and get Spike to step up and he will put his head down. Stuborn boys


Baby does that too when she wants head scritches instead of steping up.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookie also does that, Gracie does at times too.  They're so demanding.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL!! I guess they can't be bothered to step up and would rather have scritches


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> LOL!! I guess they can't be bothered to step up and would rather have scritches



It's funny because I taught her "put your head down" for scritches and I'll put my finger in the step up position,then she just looks at me like NO and drops her head..


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I tried to have different finger positions for scratch and step up, but Cookie decided that they all look the same. She's actually not into head scratches so much anymore, but she loves when i nuzzle her head with my nose and breath out into her feathers.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I tried to have different finger positions for scratch and step up, but Cookie decided that they all look the same. She's actually not into head scratches so much anymore, but she loves when i nuzzle her head with my nose and breath out into her feathers.



Awww.Baby likes that too- she loves when I hold her next to my face and kiss the top of her head...over and over and over..she just sits there with her head down. I lift her crest and kiss under it too..oh the weird things we do for them..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I tried to have different finger positions for scratch and step up, but Cookie decided that they all look the same. She's actually not into head scratches so much anymore, but she loves when i nuzzle her head with my nose and breath out into her feathers.


I have little signs for Spike too  He knows Scritches and come here because he says them when I do the sign. He also says give me a kiss when I make the kiss sound  He does not say step up though  you think he would by now


----------

